# 6 week cut results



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Howdy all I gave myself a final 6 week cut before my next blast. Here are results. Managed to get tendinitis in my rotator cuff for last couple of weeks so not where I want to be. And now onto a blast add some mass and see where I'm at after that.  6 weeks ago.

 yesterday.

Only managed to strip a couple of kilos but fitness is up. Shoulder is pretty much fully recovered. So now to beast myself for 16 weeks. Add some serious mass.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What's diet and cycle gonna be like?


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Diet I need 3500-4000 cals for maintenance so will up to 4500. Cycle looks like this

Week 1-16 1g t400

Week 1-6 30mg dbol 100mg oxy

Week 6-16 tren ace 100ml eod

Will be running adex at 0.5mg eod as I am probe to gyno.

Think this should be sufficient for a good blast was thinking of maybe throwing in some winny for last 4 weeks to tighten everything up.


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Im not gay or anything (nothing against gay people by the way) but you have an amazing body you should be proud of yourself


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

montytom said:


> Im not gay or anything (nothing against gay people by the way) but you have an amazing body you should be proud of yourself


GAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigfoot1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

Is this type of physique only possible through taking the drugs??


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> GAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA......................No! :lol:


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

montytom said:


> Im not gay or anything (nothing against gay people by the way) but you have an amazing body you should be proud of yourself


that doesnt sound gay at all


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> that doesnt sound gay at all


Thankyou


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

montytom said:


> Im not gay or anything (nothing against gay people by the way) but you have an amazing body you should be proud of yourself


Ok Tom listen I've got a family and 2 young children, I'm just not that way inclined but am very flattered by your attention. But if you could stop with the private messages now, I'm just don't want to send you pics like that ok!


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Omada said:


> Ok Tom listen I've got a family and 2 young children, I'm just not that way inclined but am very flattered by your attention. But if you could stop with the private messages now, I'm just don't want to send you pics like that ok!


HAHAHA wait wut? :lol:


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

what did you use to cut mate?


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Great work..... Was it an assisted cut mate?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

nice one mate. on a 12 week natural cut myself so hoping for similar bf level by end


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

montytom said:


> Im not gay or anything (nothing against gay people by the way) but you have an amazing body you should be proud of yourself


Gay ? your looking at gay in the rear view mirror my friend !.....SUPER GAY :laugh:


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

No I didn't use any cutting agents at all. Cut down low on carbs and bad fats and did cardio eod. But all cardio was intermittent running and rowing. When lifting went down to 75% of 1rm for 12-15 reps.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> nice one mate. on a 12 week natural cut myself so hoping for similar bf level by end


what you lookin at doin for your cut..plenty of cardio...cut carbs etc??


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Omada said:


> No I didn't use any cutting agents at all. Cut down low on carbs and bad fats and did cardio eod. But all cardio was intermittent running and rowing. When lifting went down to 75% of 1rm for 12-15 reps.


tbf u looked in good shape b4 your cut


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> nice one mate. on a 12 week natural cut myself so hoping for similar bf level by end


Dude it was hard work doing it naturally cut out all the sweet stuff and things you like. First few weeks is torture but if you allow yourself 1 treat meal a week it is good for the soul. Correct amounts of cardio combined with a good diet will see you good.


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

deeconfrost said:


> tbf u looked in good shape b4 your cut


Yeh in my previous cycle I went for a lean bulk. So came out the other side not carrying too much water or bad weight. But still felt that before a big blast I wanted to cut right down so that I could really bulk out.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

montytom said:


> Im not gay or anything (nothing against gay people by the way) but you have an amazing body you should be proud of yourself


You're meant to say 'nohomo' after a comment like that bro :lol: .

@Omada - looking good bro, I can't see 'that' much difference but increased fitness is always a winner. Gonna look awesome at the end of 16 weeks with some more mass. #nohomo


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

montytom said:


> Im not gay or anything (nothing against gay people by the way) but you have an amazing body you should be proud of yourself


Chi chi man


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

empzb said:


> You're meant to say 'nohomo' after a comment like that bro :lol: .
> 
> @Omada - looking good bro, I can't see 'that' much difference but increased fitness is always a winner. Gonna look awesome at the end of 16 weeks with some more mass. #nohomo


Damn thats where ive been going wrong


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Omada said:


> Yeh in my previous cycle I went for a lean bulk. So came out the other side not carrying too much water or bad weight. But still felt that before a big blast I wanted to cut right down so that I could really bulk out.


what did u use for lean bulk


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

BatemanLondon said:


> that doesnt sound gay at all


I'm sure your not :whistling:

LOL if that not flirting don't know what is...!

PS fancy a bum ?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

What you should have said is.....

No **** bro looking sick :beer:


----------



## BRONSON0404 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah your lookin super hot, do u work out?? Wink Wink!!

Forgot to say not gay either...


----------

